# plant ID please..



## kamel_007 (Jan 7, 2006)

a kind of vallisnaria??


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Looks like _Cyperus helferi._


----------



## kamel_007 (Jan 7, 2006)

thanks, plant correctly identified, but now im having problem in water, its reddesh and cloudy after dosing iron, i didn't overdose, the followed the recommended, and im experiencing a cloudy water after a couple of days from filter cleaning, i didn't clean it hard, what it could be? fish seems okay... and now itd cloudy and reddish after water changes and dosing ferrous..... what could i do to get a crystal clear again??


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Exactly what iron compound did you dose with?


----------



## kamel_007 (Jan 7, 2006)

a product is called acti ferro,
this's thier website http://www.aquael.pl/index.php?opti...y-i-preparaty-do-wody-acti&Itemid=251&lang=en
but it was cloudy before,, now reddesh and cloudy


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The reddish color may be due to some iron oxide precipitating out. EDTA is not the best chelating agent for iron. It tends to decompose in light. I wouldn't worry about any precipitated iron oxide. It will settle out and work its way down into the substrate where it may be re-solubilized where the oxygen content gets low.


----------



## kamel_007 (Jan 7, 2006)

HeyPK said:


> The reddish color may be due to some iron oxide precipitating out. EDTA is not the best chelating agent for iron. It tends to decompose in light. I wouldn't worry about any precipitated iron oxide. It will settle out and work its way down into the substrate where it may be re-solubilized where the oxygen content gets low.


so what is the best compound ?? i have used EDDHA before, but i faced algae troubles..

also, the water got cloudy before i dose the iron, specifically after two days of filter cleaning, it was cloudy with a little green color,
now clody with reddish color.....

if i have killed the nutification bacteria, and i bought a product to introduce that bacteria. will my tank water get clear again?
or should i use activated carbon??
give me the best solution..
Thanks


----------

